# The last circus elephant in UK is treated like this...



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Disgusting treatment of the UK's last circus elephant, at Bobby Roberts circus. Bobby Roberts says she would pine away & die if he let her go to a sanctuary! :devil:

Britain's last circus elephant, Anne: Battered, kicked and stabbed | Mail Online


----------



## amanda.saunders (May 29, 2010)

*Poor Elephant*

:devil: I've a good mind to go over there myself and let them be on the receiving end of what that poor animal - and the others have suffered the:censor:!!!!

Like :censor: would she pine away - she would probably enjoy her time left with peace and quiet!!! And it was originally reported in 2005 WTF??? and as for the RSPCA!!!!!


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree disgusting treatment poor elephant  I hope Karma gives the scum responsible what they deserve. I can't understand why anyone would be cruel to animals :sad:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Heartbreaking,if only that git put as much effort into looking after the animals.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

I could only watch half of the end video, i'm in pieces just watching the footage! I'd like to see how they would cope if the roles got reversed. A beautiful creature like annie should be in its natural habitat - failing that in a sanctuary where she would get the proper care! Poor lady, no animals should be taken for granted or beaten, sadly some people just can't see past the money involved.:censor::censor:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

amanda.saunders said:


> :devil: I've a good mind to go over there myself and let them be on the receiving end of what that poor animal - and the others have suffered the:censor:!!!!
> 
> Like :censor: would she pine away - she would probably enjoy her time left with peace and quiet!!! And it was originally reported in 2005 WTF??? and as for the RSPCA!!!!!


Yes, the RSPCA could find no reason for further action being taken in 2005! Mind you, we shouldn't be too suprised should we, it is the RSPCA we're talking about. So poor Anne has had to endure 5-6 years more of this appalling treatment. Makes me sick.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I couldn't watch the whole of that. There used to be some wintering circus elephants near grantham while i was at uni in the area. It used to upset me how badly they were kept. A circus also visits a field near my mum's with zebra, camels and ankole cattle which always angers me. 

It's the pointlessness of the whole thing...especially when Cirque du Soleil has shown it can be done so much better without animals.

At least that bi:censor: Mary Chipperfield got her comeuppance for slapping chimps. That elephant needs saving and quickly. Tragic thing is, when rehoused in a zoo and treated with love, it would probably turn on the keepers because it's so damaged and wouldn't be kept submissive by beatings anymore.


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:

Anyone want to be a hitman for me to get that guy?!!!! :censor:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

* on they website it got the details there.

LINK HERE
*
http://www.ad-international.org/take_action/go.php?id=1884&si=95
http://www.ad-international.org/take_action/go.php?id=1884&si=95


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

southpython said:


> :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:
> 
> Anyone want to be a hitman for me to get that guy?!!!! :censor:


It wasn't just one, I think it was more like 4 or 5. :censor::censor:


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

Those blokes need to be shot :devil::devil::devil:

They are a bunch of cowereds beating on poor defenceless animals


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

snowdrop said:


> It wasn't just one, I think it was more like 4 or 5. :censor::censor:


We better have a fair few bullets then, hadnt we?

I dont know how someone can do that to an animal! Damn! :censor:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

That is utterly disgusting. Not a lot of things turn my stomach these days but that certainly did. 
The 'owner' is utterly deluded if he thinks that poor elephant is receiving a good level of care!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I went to a circus once as a child ( about 5-6 ) and never again after that.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

There arn't even words that could describe how evil that is. i didn't know they still used animals in circuses, thats completly horrific and that guy deserves to suffer a long drawn out painful life of some horrible disease


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It's bad enough that there IS a circus elephant, let alone an abused one


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have herd stories where elephants have took so much then rampaged I really hope that this one does and she gets the:censor: 
it is so sad, I would never go to a circus primarily for that reason and the RSPCA well say no more:devil:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> It's bad enough that there IS a circus elephant, let alone an abused one


indeed.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thats so upsetting, i wish anne would have the intelligence to just sit on him, that would sort the little swine out!! id love to kick the livin crap outta him!! i wonder where she is kept....itd be better to put her out of her misery than be left there!! not like it would be easy to smuggle an elephant out if someone was to do a jail break


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I would love for her to get her revenge on the little :censor:

Just take her chains off.... Only cowards beat on somebody when they're chained up and can't protect themselves. And the thing is, he knew EXACTLY how to hurt her most... Nearly all of those hits were on her bad leg. 

I feel physically sick.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Bobby Roberts Super Circus | Facebook


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> thats so upsetting, *i wish anne would have the intelligence to just sit on him*, that would sort the little swine out!! id love to kick the livin crap outta him!! i wonder where she is kept....itd be better to put her out of her misery than be left there!! not like it would be easy to smuggle an elephant out if someone was to do a jail break


Anne is an immensely intelligent animal, like all elephants, but circus animals are ruled by fear. The fear of suffering the pain of being beaten, whipped, jabbed, kicked etc is a daily thing for circus animals. Anne has suffered this treatment daily, & as a calf, snatched from her mother disgustingly early, her training is immediate & extremely harsh. This is an example of how a baby elephant is treated (seen here at the Ringling Brothers circus). YouTube - Ringling Bros. -Elephant Child Abusers-Breaking A Baby Elephant


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That first video of Anne just made me want to sit down and cry, but that last one about breaking baby elephants, I just couldn't even watch! 

It made me feel physically sick and murderous!!! :devil:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I am so :censor: ashamed to be human right now. There people are disgusting and vile beyond words. In modern society, there is absolutely no excuse AT ALL for treating animals this way.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

iiisecondcreep said:


> I am so f:censor:ng ashamed to be human right now. There people are disgusting and vile beyond words. In modern society, there is absolutely no excuse AT ALL for treating animals this way.


an interesting thing you say there, you know I watched a documentary on this forum a while back, I can't rememeber rightly what it was meant to have been, but I recall this being being said and I quote

animals can live fine on this planet without humans, but humans can't live without animals.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

i couldnt watch the video... over th years since i was a kid we have always wwent to that circus year after ywear that it comes .. each year iv said im not going back but end up with free tickets one way or another last year i went and can honestly say i wont be back.. that poor poor elephant.. i know its not the best option but at least its a better one than doing what shes doing but why not give her to a zoo or safari park or something like that wouldn't they take her on... why the hell would anyone want to do that to the poor lass.. not as if she provoked it .. BUT if she had retaliated she would have been shot!
disguisting..appauling sickening.. words dont cut it..


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> an interesting thing you say there, you know I watched a documentary on this forum a while back, I can't rememeber rightly what it was meant to have been, but I recall this being being said and I quote
> 
> animals can live fine on this planet without humans, but humans can't live without animals.


cause we eat them, wear them ,make them work for us,use them as hobbies,sports etc...i love my pets and really couldnt be without them..but i can put myself in an animals shoes to say they really wouldnt need us for anything..and if anything the world would have been a beetter place im not anti human btw..prob mumbling on coz im knackerd agen soz x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have enjoyed TRYING to enlighten a few of the circus supporters on that facebook group I posted. Now I am off to bed.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> an interesting thing you say there, you know I watched a documentary on this forum a while back, I can't rememeber rightly what it was meant to have been, but I recall this being being said and I quote
> 
> animals can live fine on this planet without humans, but humans can't live without animals.


I'm sure this whole planet and all its inhabitants would be much better off without humans.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I have enjoyed TRYING to enlighten a few of the circus supporters on that facebook group I posted. Now I am off to bed.


Ive started posting on there too hun, though it disgusts me that I had to click the 'like' button to be able to write messages on there. :devil:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> I have enjoyed TRYING to enlighten a few of the circus supporters on that facebook group I posted. Now I am off to bed.


just read that page. id give up if i where you, apparently those of us who want her to retire are cruel because she wants to preform and they believe that tosh about her 'pining away and dieing' if removed. what the actual :censor: goes on in peoples heads?! to condone the poor thing being deprived of anything resembleing a natural life for entertainment and then saying its best for her!

you want an upclose view of a wild animal? go to a zoo. could just be my rose tinted view but i honestly had no idea places like this still excisted, i thought they'd be fazed out along with freak shows. seems im majorly wrong on that one huh?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> just read that page. id give up if i where you, apparently those of us who want her to retire are cruel because she wants to preform and they believe that tosh about her 'pining away and dieing' if removed. what the actual :censor: goes on in peoples heads?! to condone the poor thing being deprived of anything resembleing a natural life for entertainment and then saying its best for her!
> 
> you want an upclose view of a wild animal? go to a zoo. could just be my rose tinted view but i honestly had no idea places like this still excisted, i thought they'd be fazed out along with freak shows. seems im majorly wrong on that one huh?


Yes, unfortunately there are still performing animals in circuses, & still morons who pay to see the result of the abuse (elephants standing on their hind legs, tigers jumping through hoops, etc).

When i was at college, Bobby Roberts circus came to town. Due to the foot & mouth epidemic, no elephants were brought, but me & 2 friends went to protest outside the circus. When we got there, we saw that Animal Aid were already protesting & handing out leaflets to the fools who were lining up to get in the big top. We joined Animal Aid in handing out leaflets. Some of the idiots going into the circus threw the leaflets back at us with a look of disgust on their faces as they prepared to enter the circus. :devil:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

klair328 said:


> cause we eat them, wear them ,make them work for us,use them as hobbies,sports etc...i love my pets and really couldnt be without them..but i can put myself in an animals shoes to say they really wouldnt need us for anything..and if anything the world would have been a beetter place im not anti human btw..prob mumbling on coz im knackerd agen soz x


no it is true though, I know humans are passionate by nature for good or ill but it is definately not wrong to say what you said.: victory: it is the truth.


iiisecondcreep said:


> I'm sure this whole planet and all its inhabitants would be much better off without humans.


yes I agree we do nothing but destroy.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

An animal rights group manage to get a hidden camera in and film an elephant being beaten at random.... No surprises there then! 
It's about time somebody rounded up all the animal activists and set fire to them, to stop them beating defenceless animals just to make videos like this.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> An animal rights group manage to get a hidden camera in and film an elephant being beaten at random.... No surprises there then!
> It's about time somebody rounded up all the animal activists and set fire to them, to stop them beating defenceless animals just to make videos like this.


You cynical old sod! Circus animals are beaten every day of the year by their 'trainers'. They have to keep on top of the animal's fear in order to keep them under control. If they didn't, a tiger or elephant might get ahead of itself & decide to make a stand against it's mistreatment, which obviously isn't wanted by the circus staff.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i am cynical; animal activists could film me beating my own dogs in my own house and i'd still find it difficult to believe it actually happened just because of who was showing me the video.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I've given up for tonight... Gone to bed. There's a few RFUK members on there now, it seems  feel free to add me (I'm Jen Egan, by the way)... Will start back on it in the morning, I'm sure


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

That Holly Allen is a grade A bellend. She wants captive elephants releasing back to the wild and won't give up fighting till it happens. I wonder if she'd still have that view when it was released and had no idea how to survive as a wild animal.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Meko said:


> i am cynical; animal activists could film me beating my own dogs in my own house and i'd still find it difficult to believe it actually happened just because of who was showing me the video.


sometimes they do good.Chipperfield herself was filmed beating the chimp and I don't think I'm ever going to forget the footage of the dairy worker who was a family member of the farm beating those cows.I have flash backs to that horrific footage.Thank goodness he was exposed,hope he's having a rotten time in prison.
Chipperfield pelted with bananas after ?7,500 cruelty fine


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I do agree to a point, Meko... So many animal rights groups stage videos like this. *coughPETAcough* Sorry about that.. Seem to have something in my throat


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

I wonder if the RSPCA or some other regulatory body looks into this - I assume you need a licence to keep an elephant? 

By keeping it chained and in cramped conditions I would have thought the RSPCA would be up in arms and doing everthing possible to get Anne (and the other animals) moved into more suitable accommodation. Think of the publicity they would get!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They probably will be now the video is all over the internet. They'd be heros......... *sarcasm*


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Appalling video. 

However, those poor horses and camels (?) looked like they were taking a fair old beating too. Banning the use of wild animals would be great, but horses are domesticated and as such would not be protected. 

Maybe more needs to be done to ban the use of all animals in circuses.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

There is no need for animals in circuses at all....


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Just my opinion the RSPCA are about as much use as a chocolate fireguard.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I do agree to a point, Meko... So many animal rights groups stage videos like this. *coughPETAcough* Sorry about that.. Seem to have something in my throat


one of the strange things about the video which made me think it was suspect, is the amount of people hitting it. Isn't it usually just the trainer that deals with 'whatever' and not just anybody at random.


----------



## amanda.saunders (May 29, 2010)

*Annie & Co*

OMG :gasp: You know I never thought that they would set this up!! But I do KNOW that this ele's plight was REPORTED to the RSPCA in 2005 - so WTF have they been doing since then??? That poor creature would be better off in a park ( Might I add that Zoo's are not the proctectors that you might think they are either!!!) But anywhere would be better than where she is right now. I have contemplated going to get her myself and I would know where to put her as my friend has land! I would walk in and take her. 

Changing the subject slightly I do know for a FACT that some animal Lobby's DO make things appear worse than they are, Ie the fishing line and swan's, they did plant all of that. Fox hunting - yes I know a blood sport. BUT they made HORSES suffer because of us humans.
TOO right the world would be better off without the human race!!!

There is no reason what so ever for animals to be in a circus - I think this thread will carry on for a while - or until something is done to save those animals!!!

Zoo's when they want more space WILL have a WHOLE COLLECTION of Species destroyed to make room for more "attractive" animals, I dont mean better looking I mean ones that will bring in more money!!!
I wont even visit zoo's or wildlife parks now as they are just as bad as each other. They FALSELY claim there animal group will have something major to warrant PTS - Its just read tape - I know this FACT as a friend worked for them - and it still goes on because his friend works at another one. He worked at Twycross!! and everything is Bureaucratic red tape, same as bidding for the larger/ newer additions!!

Rant over now me thinks - sorry Guy's but I feel so strongly for all the animals that are destroyed , cruelly treated and basically shit on by us humans!!!!:blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Meko said:


> one of the strange things about the video which made me think it was suspect, is the amount of people hitting it. Isn't it usually just the trainer that deals with 'whatever' and not just anybody at random.


Was it more than one person? I really couldn't look too closely.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

FreddiesMum said:


> Just my opinion the RSPCA are about as much use as a chocolate fireguard.


:notworthy:

There was more than one person cruelly abusing the animals, but I thought it was the same guy with the elephant, but there were other workers in the background at the time he was bashing that poor elephant and they didn't do anything about it, so whether they were different people or not they're all culpable in my eyes, so why did he only sack the one with the elephant???

They should all have been sacked (or worse!!!)


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

This upsets me so much, i used to see them when i was little that elephant i had pictures with this is damn right discusting, if they ever show again im going to literely kill them the discusting people.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Has anyone just seen the last report on bbc news? I've forgot his name now but apparently there's also a man in lincoln that has tigers etc :devil:
He's protesting that because the public do not want the animals on there premises he's having to rent out car parks for the animals, I wonder if they'd rather be in the wild or a sanctuary or would they rather be transported everywhere and forced to do tricks for peoples entertainment :hmm: my guess would be the wild or a sanctuary, i'm sure they'd agree too if they even had the chance. :devil:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

captive bred tigers wouldn't like to be in the wild. If you put a captive bred tiger in the wild there's a chance it wouldn't survive because it doesn't know how to hunt and kill.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

FreddiesMum said:


> Just my opinion the RSPCA are about as much use as a chocolate fireguard.


actually nope a chocolate firegaurd is more useful.:whistling2:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

Meko said:


> captive bred tigers wouldn't like to be in the wild. If you put a captive bred tiger in the wild there's a chance it wouldn't survive because it doesn't know how to hunt and kill.


Ooops was ment to put or sanctuaries after the wild part. Will edit that now : victory:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> actually nope a chocolate firegaurd is more useful.:whistling2:


Aye you are right :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

shocking she could always go to a zoo like chester or something 

people dont relise tho that even the likes of the moscow state circus altho they dont tour with animals in the uk they do have animals for there other tour so even by going to there non animal shows your still giving money to a circus that abuses animals


----------



## amanda.saunders (May 29, 2010)

*Damn Right!!!*



feorag said:


> :notworthy:
> 
> There was more than one person cruelly abusing the animals, but I thought it was the same guy with the elephant, but there were other workers in the background at the time he was bashing that poor elephant and they didn't do anything about it, so whether they were different people or not they're all culpable in my eyes, so why did he only sack the one with the elephant???
> 
> They should all have been sacked (or worse!!!)


The people who were there SHOULD have hit him with the F:censor:Fork, I'd have shoved it up his ARSE and wouldnt have stopped until it reached the top of his skull!!! The B:censor:
OOPs is ARSE swearing???? Sorry if it is. I apologise. But it makes my blood boil.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

i feel sick.......


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> one of the strange things about the video which made me think it was suspect, is the amount of people hitting it. Isn't it usually just the trainer that deals with 'whatever' and not just anybody at random.


No, its whoever they can get who will work for their crap wages & live in a trailer. So definately not just one set person who works around the animals.


----------



## terri-louise (Mar 15, 2010)

that is awfull, that poor elephant i feel sick now.

i hope somthing can be done to help anne before its to late.

and the sick :censor:'s get what they deserve :devil:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> shocking she could always go to a zoo like chester or something
> 
> *people dont relise tho that even the likes of the moscow state circus altho they dont tour with animals in the uk they do have animals for there other tour so even by going to there non animal shows your still giving money to a circus that abuses animals*


This. The fact so few circuses tour with animals in this country now has more to do with pressure put on councils than anything else. In many areas public pressure meant they banned animals with circuses from their land/refused performance licences etc. It doesn't mean that these practices aren't still going on, just that we rarely witness them anymore.

Like Zooman I've handed out leaflets at circuses in the past. Sadly the vast majority of punters couldn't give a :censor:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

vonnie said:


> This. The fact so few circuses tour with animals in this country now has more to do with pressure put on councils than anything else. In many areas public pressure meant they banned animals with circuses from their land/refused performance licences etc. It doesn't mean that these practices aren't still going on, just that we rarely witness them anymore.
> 
> Like Zooman I've handed out leaflets at circuses in the past. *Sadly the vast majority of punters couldn't give a *:censor:


Yup, sad people :devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's because they only see the entertainment value of performing animals and I think they just don't care about how that 'performance' is achieved, or what happens to them when they aren't performing!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Somebody on my FB said she saw that Anne had been rehomed on the news. I can't find anything regarding this..... Anybody heard anything?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

At last, Anne the elephant's suffering could be over as Whipsnade zoo offers her a home | Mail Online


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx, Shell!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How can Annes owner deny she was abused when its shown on the video:bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You tell me!!!

That article made very interesting reading and I hope they pull it off, but I can't see how they won't now because of the public outcry and having a high profile (and very loud :lol celebrity like Brian Blessed behind them I think they'll succeed.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I just love the bit where they say that Whipsnade can take her if they care for her properly. Right.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

feorag said:


> That's because they only see the entertainment value of performing animals and I think they just don't care about how that 'performance' is achieved, or what happens to them when they aren't performing!





Amalthea said:


> Somebody on my FB said she saw that Anne had been rehomed on the news. I can't find anything regarding this..... Anybody heard anything?


 


Shell195 said:


> At last, Anne the elephant's suffering could be over as Whipsnade zoo offers her a home | Mail Online


 
I am glad Anne's suffering could be over, but their is now always going to be that unessacery fear of being whiped e.t.c, no elephant should be like that, If they wanted to train animals for their circus, I could go along with it if tey were cared for and nurtured properly, gained their owners trust e.t.c 
It has been done before but bullying a poor animal to do these things is comlpletely and utterly disgusting, I would love to get my hands on them people still, and the rspca pffft say no more.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmm... The FB group for the circus doesn't seem to be working. Was going to see what all their supporters were saying now. Unless I have been banned from the group. *shrugs*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Hmmm... The FB group for the circus doesn't seem to be working. Was going to see what all their supporters were saying now. Unless I have been banned from the group. *shrugs*


Same here!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

iv just tried to get on the facebook page but the link just takes you to news feed. if theres been a lot of arguments on it then facebook may have deleated it?

also is it wrong that i now have a mental image of brian blessed in full flash gordon bird man gear swooping into number 10 and demanding something be done? :lol2: il watch the news tonight and see if its on, i imagine the celebrity endorsement should get it mentioned if nothing else.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

shameful...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What about the other animals?? Anne wasn't the only one to suffer abuse in that barn.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> also is it wrong that i now have a mental image of brian blessed in full flash gordon bird man gear swooping into number 10 and demanding something be done? :lol2: il watch the news tonight and see if its on, i imagine the celebrity endorsement should get it mentioned if nothing else.


Not at all! :lol2: I imagined the same thing myself. I *love* Brian Blessed! :flrt:



Amalthea said:


> What about the other animals?? Anne wasn't the only one to suffer abuse in that barn.


Totally agree with that, it wasn't just Anne who was suffering the abuse, so something needs to be done about the treatment of all the animals. :bash:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

If they are abusing the elephant of course other workers will do the same to the others if they dont co operate, that shouldnt be allowed the animals full stop!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> What about the other animals?? Anne wasn't the only one to suffer abuse in that barn.


My thoughts precisley hun! That Bactrian camel was mistreated, as were the ponies & miniature horses in the background! Im sure the RSPCA will 'forget' about them! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well certainly the ponies aren't classed as wild so they won't be covered by what they are trying to do now, but the camel will.

I think they should be clarifying *no* live animals in circuses.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

didnt make the main bbc news, but this was on north west tonight last night :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What was??? That they'd saved her?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

the circus is in the north west somewhere (cant remember where) now, the owners said they will 'cooperate' with attempts to rehome her. theres been loads of offers by sancturies and zoos to rehome her, or at least give her somewhere to stay until better places can be found. theres a specialist circus animal sanctury in america offered her a home, but the owners want her to be somewhere where they can visit....

i cant get it to play on my laptop but i think this is the story BBC News - Pitchfork attack circus elephant to be rehomed


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ah, I see - that was more or less reported in the newspapers too - but nothing had been finalised - I thought you mean that it had all been finalised.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

As much as it pains me to visit their website daily, it seems the _Daily Mail_ is taking credit for publishing the story initially and are continually doing updates. The last going off (this morning) they said that Longleat were now 'finalising talks' and that that was going to be the best idea as opposed to Whipsnade.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

pippainnit said:


> As much as it pains me to visit their website daily, it seems the _Daily Mail_ is taking credit for publishing the story initially and are continually doing updates. The last going off (this morning) they said that Longleat were now 'finalising talks' and that that was going to be the best idea as opposed to Whipsnade.


I'd have thought Whipsnade would have been the better place for Anne, as they have Asian Elephants already. Longleat do not have elephants anymore.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> the circus is in the north west somewhere (cant remember where) now, the owners said they will 'cooperate' with attempts to rehome her. theres been loads of offers by sancturies and zoos to rehome her, or at least give her somewhere to stay until better places can be found. theres a specialist circus animal sanctury in america offered her a home, *but the owners want her to be somewhere where they can visit....
> *
> i cant get it to play on my laptop but i think this is the story BBC News - Pitchfork attack circus elephant to be rehomed


The owners should be told to go forth and multiply.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Totally agree - after the way they've allowed her to be treated they don't deserve a choice!! :bash:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

It was on the local radio tonight; they've turned up in Wigan (i think) and people have been there abusing the circus staff. I really can't be doing with people like that; they think it's fine to abuse people but not animals.
You're either against abuse or you're not, you can't take sides.

Plus, the elephant was abused by an Eastern European worker at the winter accomodation place, not the clowns, trapese artists, fire eaters or the rest of the performers. If this is the mentality of supposed animal lovers then the APA really do have the right idea and we shouldn't be allowed to keep animals in captivity.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> It was on the local radio tonight; they've turned up in Wigan (i think) and people have been there abusing the circus staff. I really can't be doing with people like that; they think it's fine to abuse people but not animals.
> You're either against abuse or you're not, you can't take sides.
> 
> Plus, the elephant was abused by an Eastern European worker at the winter accomodation place, not the clowns, trapese artists, fire eaters or the rest of the performers. If this is the mentality of supposed animal lovers then the APA really do have the right idea and we shouldn't be allowed to keep animals in captivity.


I don't see a problem with people voicing their opinions outside the circus area. I'd do the same. And I doubt the protesters were hitting the staff with pitchforks! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Its just been reported on the Granada Reports, Anne has been retired, but it didn't say where she would be retired to. There are plenty of protesters outside the circus, & good on them I say! If Bobby Roberts came to Preston again, I'd be there voicing my opinion outside again!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they weren't just voicing their opinion. They were kicking the caravans and threatening them if i remember correctly; just because they're a circus performer doesn't mean they agree with animal abuse or had anything to do with it. 
OK they're angry about the treatment of Annie but it doesn't mean they can scare or threaten innocent people. They might as well have just joined in and given the elephant a crack as well, they're no better than the scumbag with the fork.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It's a bit like that pet shop though. It's all very well saying they're innocent people, but by working there they're promoting animal abuse.

I'm not some sort of activist, but I dont have much sympathy for people who could leave or even speak up and help the poor elephant, but are too busy raking in their wage off her.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> they weren't just voicing their opinion. They were kicking the caravans and threatening them if i remember correctly; just because they're a circus performer doesn't mean they agree with animal abuse or had anything to do with it.
> OK they're angry about the treatment of Annie but it doesn't mean they can scare or threaten innocent people. They might as well have just joined in and given the elephant a crack as well, they're no better than the scumbag with the fork.


We'll have to agree to disagree Im afraid mate


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> It's a bit like that pet shop though. It's all very well saying they're innocent people, but by working there they're promoting animal abuse.
> 
> I'm not some sort of activist, but I dont have much sympathy for people who could leave or even speak up and help the poor elephant, but are too busy raking in their wage off her.


well they're not are they? all this abuse apparently happened in the winter accomodation so the people couldn't help as they weren't there... it wasn't while the circus was on the road so they probably only found out about it the same time as everybody else.

but lets be honest; it's easy to have morals when it's not your mortgage that needs to be paid.



Zoo-Man said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree Im afraid mate



so you think it's ok to abuse people who have nothing to do with animal abuse? it's pretty much the same as when you had your shop and somebody walking in and decking you because Pets at Home is shit.

If they want to protest then protest but don't act in the same manner you're protesting against, otherwise you're no better.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

They work in a circus. If I read correctly, the last one to still use "trained" (beaten) elephants. I dont care if they're the trainer in question or a trapezist or clown. They condone it by working there. It's like saying that it's ok to work in a brothel that supplies children, purely because you're only working the reception.

You should see the messages of support the circus got from its friends and staff on Facebook. Apparently the elephant loves being there, and will pine away if given a healthier life.

Cough-crock-of-crap-cough.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> well they're not are they? all this abuse apparently happened in the winter accomodation so the people couldn't help as they weren't there... it wasn't while the circus was on the road so they probably only found out about it the same time as everybody else.
> 
> but lets be honest; it's easy to have morals when it's not your mortgage that needs to be paid.
> 
> ...


Im not saying its ok for them to physically abuse the staff at the circus, but I understand their frustrations & anger, so its easy to see why they would vent to the staff there. By working there, they are basically supporting the circus & it's actions. I left Pets At Home because I didn't agree with many of their livestock procedures, as I would equally leave a circus that mistreated it's animals.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Deal's been struck now then? Allegedly: 

Owner apologises after Anne the elephant is moved to Longleat Safari Park | Mail Online


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

pippainnit said:


> Deal's been struck now then? Allegedly:
> 
> Owner apologises after Anne the elephant is moved to Longleat Safari Park | Mail Online


It states that treatment for Anne's arthritis started this week. Surely the Roberts' could be prosecuted for not obtaining veterinary treatment for Anne's arthritis? If you leave your cat with a broken leg untreated, you will be prosecuted, so why aren't the Roberts'?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good point Colin,but I bet they aren't prosecuted.

And I'm still thinking what about the other workers who abused the other animals??? Is anything being done about that???


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

IMO, the sort of people that ive seen protest against circuses, are little better than animal rights activists.

I dont agree with circuses, but i really hate fanatics more! The sort of people protesting are often animal aid members, which are very strongly against reptiles!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not saying that I wholly agree with everything that certain activists stand for, particularly as some of the 'views' are, far, far further down the line than mine would ever reach, but I can see how people - because that's what they are - get so riled that they feel the need for direct action and public protest. We are surrounded with news like this; news of animals suffering, people getting away with it. We are forever reading stories about how the 'authorities' and organisations like the RSPCA that we put our money and trust in are failing to act. There is rarely a day that goes by without there being news of human failure/cruelty/inadequacy affecting innocent animals and it's really hard, I imagine, for a lot of people to be idle bystanders. Yes, you can write, moan, comment, argue, debate and try to 'raise awareness', but what is the point in awareness if nothing comes of it? What is the point in words if even those who listen do little but agree? 

Like I said, don't think for one minute that I am the kind of person who could put myself on the front-line; I'm not, but I am certainly empathetic and understanding when it comes to acknowledging how _some_ people feel that the only way action will be taken is to, quite literally, take action yourself.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You took the words right out of my mouth!!! :notworthy:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Perfectly said.

/thread.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rickpellen said:


> IMO, the sort of people that ive seen protest against circuses, are little better than animal rights activists.
> 
> I dont agree with circuses, but i really hate fanatics more! The sort of people protesting are often animal aid members, which are very strongly against reptiles!


So you think someone who mistreats animals with physical & mental abuse is better than someone who voices their opinions about such treatment?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Activists dont voice anything, they commit mindless violence regardless of animal welfare.

I cannot stand "animal rights" nutters, they do more harm than good and give those with genuine voices a bad name.

I think you can get your voice heard without setting fire to anything, releasing wild animals that cant care for themselves or assaulting people.

In this case, a peaceful protest would be fine IMO, but assaulting people or endangering animals is another matter. However much I feel those people have brought it on themselves, and have little sympathy for them, I still cannot abide people committing crimes in the name of "animal rights". Fact is the majority of these loons care very little about the animals, and just enjoy causing bother and the adrenaline rush they get from hurting people.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Anne is now safe 
Longleat Safari Park is the new home for abused elephant Anne | Mail Online


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Anne is now safe
> Longleat Safari Park is the new home for abused elephant Anne | Mail Online


Just heard that, such good news


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Anne is now safe
> Longleat Safari Park is the new home for abused elephant Anne | Mail Online


I hope some elephant company is sorted out for her though. They say she will have the company of some rhinos, but that can't compare to elephant company.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Did anyone see the photos in today's _Daily Mail_ of her settling in?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

pippainnit said:


> Did anyone see the photos in today's _Daily Mail_ of her settling in?


No, why?


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

No particular reason! Sorry, I wasn't alluding to anything specific; just the photos were pretty heart-wrenching (as staged as they invariably were.) I can't find them on their website but it just showed her having a shower, playing with a tyre and generally exploring. Despite some of the inadequacies of her current home, she really did look to be enjoying her new environment


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

pippainnit said:


> No particular reason! Sorry, I wasn't alluding to anything specific; just the photos were pretty heart-wrenching (as staged as they invariably were.) I can't find them on their website but it just showed her having a shower, playing with a tyre and generally exploring. Despite some of the inadequacies of her current home, she really did look to be enjoying her new environment


Aww thats nice. I guess she hasn't been allowed such freedom of movement & exploration in a long long time. That in itself is digusting cruelty, both physically & mentally, especially for such an intelligent animal as an elephant, regardless of the apalling beatings she suffered.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

YouTube - Anne The Circus Elephant Playing At Longleat


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't realise the circus was so nearby!!! They're only on the East lancs. Just passed it on the way home. There were loads of protesters and police...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> YouTube - Anne The Circus Elephant Playing At Longleat


Aww bless her! I bet she hasn't been able to express natural behaviour like the dust bathing for many years 



Amalthea said:


> I didn't realise the circus was so nearby!!! They're only on the East lancs. Just passed it on the way home. *There were loads of protesters and police*...


Im glad!


----------

